# Jsar And Johnny Cash



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

a kindly old relative sent me some money so i put it towards a olympus 1030

what a camera so easy to use

ony had it a few hours

just tried macro hand held low light [easyer than my dslr]

tell me johnny cash wasn't cooler than Elvis and the jsar is understated


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

johnny cash is cooler then cool......and what can i say about the jsar?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Love Jonny cash ,cool as fuc now i want a jsar :cry2:


----------

